# Questions on 'Playability'.



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

My Khorne Bloodbull army is complete, and will be baptized in a local tourney soon. It's a pretty straight forward hard list that I believe should do well against most army match-ups. But, what about 'fun' games. Is the army 'too' focused?

Khornate Doombull w/ Hellfire Mace (6 attacks at Str5, +d6 wounds per failed save), Heavy Armor, Shield, Frenzy, Immune to Psychology
Khornate Exalted Daemon w/ Might of Khorne (Str6), Soul Hunger (reroll failed 'to hit' on first turn of combat), Frenzy, Immune to Psychology

6x 4 Khornate Bloodbulls w/ Great Weapons (16 Str6 at WS4 per unit), Frenzy, Immune to Psychology
3x 8 Chaos Hounds (14" march/charge LoS blockers to protect from shooting/magic)
1x 8 Chaos Furies (Warmachine/mage hunters, usually paired with the Exalted)

2250pts with 10 Dispel and 2 Casting(for dispel as well)


The majority of the army will get into mêlée combat by turn 3 at the latest, and usually, a full half or more hitting it up in turn two. The hounds are the only units that are subject to psychology, but are not a bother to the rest of the army as they are all Frenzied, Daemonic, or both. Recently the army has drawn against an Empire army, and has decimated 2 Lizardmen Slann armies, and 2 Dwarf armies (one shooty, other mixed).

So, that's the rundown. Now, do you think this list is a 'fun' list? Could it be? Or do you consider it to be a 'strictly' tournament list?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I think it comes down to how you play in the end. OK, you'll never win a tourney with a pure fluff list, no matter how well you play, but you can have a killer list and still play a fun game, surely?

There was a sort of 'what if?' I remember in WD a couple of years back, something like this: what if, your last Dwarf Slayer is facing off against a dragon that ripped through 3 of your units, it's the last turn of the game, and the dragon has unluckily found itself in front of your artillery? Do you blow it away with multiple cannon, thereby securing a whole pile of victory points, or does your Slayer shout "Eat my orange head, scaly-face!" and rush towards it waving a big axe, thereby handing your opponant a huge pile of victory points?

The answer was "depends if you're playing a tourney or a cool, fun, fluffy battle".

So I think I mean, yeah, don't worry about the list, it'll be fine. Just don't play it like Alexander the Great. Think about the _army_ a bit, instead of the _tactics_. Why are the hounds there, for instance? _You_ (as Alexander the Great) know they're there as march-blockers and a fast-cav screen and to lure out goblin fanatics or whatever - but why do _they_ think they're there? Probably to eat, I'd think. So instead of positioning and playing them like a general, try using them like a viscious, hungry thing. Locate the enemy's weakest unit (preferably halflings, maybe night goblins), then send all your hounds to go and eat it.

You will lose more games this way, I guarantee it; but you might have more fun, and there's at least a possibility that your regular gaming buddies might have more fun too...

Alternatively they may think you're an unpredictablew nut who has exchanged his brain for potted meat, it's difficult to tell...


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

I play with a strong dwarves list but I still manage to have great battles with it. a unit of slayers including hero smashing their way through several units/hero types before being smashed to a pulp by that small archer unit is always comical.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, as an update to this thread...

The army won 2 and drew 1 with no losses, and was one of 5 or so fully painted armies in the pool of 20 gamers. I failed to place, even with a better record than the unpainted 3rd place finisher..... So.... I guess that pretty much spells out how well they liked the army.

I am still, after 2 weeks, quite upset about that.


----------

